

All new CUBRID 9.2.0 with new SQL support, performance improvements, and more - emmanueloga_
http://www.cubrid.org/blog/cubrid-life/all-new-cubrid-9-2-0-with-aix-support-performance-improvements-and-more/

======
ddorian43
5 months ago.

But they don't have any updates/community/english ?

Forums are spammed.

Twitter stream not english.

Qa site nearly dead.

Chat ~dead.

Jira looks alive.

